# Muskrats



## Poisoned (Nov 17, 2012)

http://www.fcps.edu/islandcreekes/ecology/muskrat.htm
Just wondering if anyone here has experience with captive Muskrats. 
I know when raised in a home, they can be pretty friendly. I'd love to have one someday - perfect size for cuddling! 
The wild ones here are very feisty, I've had to help a few babies out and they are NOT afraid to go on the offense, even the tiny ones about the size of a little furry baseball have punched holes in my leather gloves. They're so darn cute. 


Not my picture - all of the pics I have of the local ones are blurry. 
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3091/2403968740_68f9df4435.jpg


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

I can't imagine that such a vicious animal could become a tame, captive pet. The ones near us are incredibly vicious and territorial, I've had them come after me when I've biked 20-25 feet from them around the lake near my house. I would never want one.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Um, they taste good? I'm not kidding, I've never had it but a lot of people hunt them and from what I've heard they taste good. Other then that I've never really heard much about Muskrats in general. 

Though they look like little beavers


----------



## Poisoned (Nov 17, 2012)

JLSaufl: So are wild pigs, and dogs, coyotes kill for fun half the time, and I've seen how crazy a raccoon can get! But all of them when raised by humans can be super sweet. 
The only time I've had an adult come after me, was when she was protecting pups, they're pretty darn brave and I have to admire that about them - those mommas are willing to go after a human to keep her little ones safe.

They do look like beavers.
Nutria and muskrats I've heard are good, but I have yet to try one. lol!

I found a super annoying video (Just turn the volume OFF!) that shows how cool they can be if raised right.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q9IYWUNAni4


----------

